# patrzeć na + case?



## DearPrudence

Hi everyone,

This is my first post on the Polish forum so please be nice to me 
I've been learning Polish for a few weeks with a book on my own (Assimil) and some of the things it says look a bit off at times.

So it says:
*"patrzeć na + the locative case"
*but gives as examples:
*"patrzeć na słońce"
"patrzeć na księżyc"*
But aren't these nouns in the accusative case here?
(I wish an online dictionary told me what cases are used after verbs...  :sigh: )

I'm confused. What are we supposed to use?
 Thanks for enlighting me and bearing with me and my stupid questions


----------



## Roy776

Those nouns are indeed in the accusative case and it's also the case that *patrzeć na coś (accusative)* requires. *Patrzeć na czymś (locative)* is wrong, as far as I know_. _I have never seen it with the locative.

Example sentences:
_Raduję się, gdy patrzysz na mnie. (I rejoice when you look at me.)
On patrzy na słońce. (He looks at the sun.)_


----------



## DearPrudence

Ok, thanks. So you're confirming that *"patrzeć na + the locative case" *is wrong.
This book is driving me crazy


----------



## Roy776

Actually, "NotNow" posted a thread where they used *patrzeć na czymś*, but it changed the meaning of the sentence to something more like "to look around". Though you don't have to remember that now if you want to keep using your book. So yes, in this case, it's always *patrzeć na coś* and it's also what the book wanted to teach you.


----------



## DearPrudence

Thanks again.





Roy776 said:


> Actually, "NotNow" posted a thread where they used *patrzeć na czymś*, but it changed the meaning of the sentence to something more like "to look around". Though you don't have to remember that now if you want to keep using your book. So yes, in this case, it's always *patrzeć na coś* and it's also what the book wanted to teach you.


Well, the examples wanted to teach me: "patrzeć na + *the accusative case*"
but the explanation, which you trust and you are supposed to remember, gives you "patrzeć na +* the locative case*"
Quite confusing to say the least


----------



## NotNow

DearPrudence said:


> Quite confusing to say the least



I deleted my post because it was confusing.  In the post, I cited a sentence that used the locative, but native speakers then debated if anyone would actually say anything like that.


----------



## DearPrudence

Thanks NotNow. What I mean is that it's confusing to give an example with the accusative but say you are using the locative. In theory, I am supposed to use it on my own, with no recourse to the internet to see that these two nouns are used in the accusative, and not the locative.
Here is how it is phrased in my book (the first part is the dialogue and the second part starting with (2) is the note related to it:


> Wystarczy patrzeć na słońce. (2)
> 
> (2) Regarder se dit: patrzeć na + *le locatif* (imperfectif) et popatrzeć (perfectif).
> *Na co patrzysz? Patrzę na zegarek**.*


Without the internet, I would have thought that "słońce" was in the locative case, as suggested by the note


----------



## LilianaB

I don't think  it is really the Locative case. I think is the Accusative. For me the Loctive is: _siedzę na ławce _and _patrzę na ławkę _is the Accusative.

I agree with other people that it is definitely the Accusative and the book is wrong.


----------



## dreamlike

I agree with everything that has been said - the book is clearly leading you astray. I can't think of an instance in which one should employ the locative, in sentences like "patrzę na ....".


----------



## kknd

maybe it was just a missing comma or colon: „[…] patrzę, na ścianie […]” as in „patrzę, na ścianie mokra plama!” or something like this.


----------

